

Show HN: curl-to-shell russian roulette - q3k
http://russianroulette.sh

======
simpleglider
If you're unlucky, it prints "bang". If you're really unlucky it uploads your
personal files to his server.

~~~
q3k
I might add that as a level, but before the one that rm -rf's your homedir ;).

------
forlorn
> Welcome to level 2. If you're unlucky, the script will delete a random file
> from your homedir.

Game over then

